# After Effects - Weihnachtsspecial PlugIns FREEWARE



## goela (10. Dezember 2007)

Ho, ho, ho,
zur Weihnachtszeit hier zwei kostenlose PlugIns für After Effects.

Glaskugel-PlugIn:
NewYearToy for After Effects

Tannenzweig-PlugIn:
AlphaPlugins FirTree

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## dixone (18. Dezember 2007)

leider nur für PC... keine MAC CS3 Version :-(
viel spaß damit den PC-Leuden...


----------

